# problem z instalacją dev-perl/math-pari

## professor1234

Witam,

Mam problem z instalacją math-pari. Kompilator wyswietla błąd:

```

In file included from ../../pari-2.3.5/src/headers/pari.h:76:0,

                 from ../src/kernel/none/mp.c:22:

../src/kernel/none/mp_indep.c: In function 'mulur_2':

../src/kernel/ix86/asm0.h:80:4: error: 'asm' operand has impossible constraints

../src/kernel/none/mp_indep.c:106:32: note: in expansion of macro 'addmul'

Makefile:498: recipe for target 'mp.o' failed

make[1]: *** [mp.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1/work/Math-Pari-2.01080605/libPARI'

Makefile:1061: recipe for target 'libPARI/libPARI.a' failed

make: *** [libPARI/libPARI.a] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1/work/Math-Pari-2.01080605'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1/work/Math-Pari-2.01080605'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1/temp/build.log'

```

emerge --info daje:

```

emerge --info '=dev-perl/math-pari-2.10.806.50-r1::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.9-hardened i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.9-hardened-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      214760 total,     74376 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1036056 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 18 Jul 2015 22:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.16.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="en_US"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crda crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 ldap mailwrapper modules mysql ncurses netlink nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre php pic pie readline samba session snmp sqlite ssl ssp tcpd unicode urandom wps x86 xattr xml xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

